# Where have all the pigeons gone?



## Kwikkordead (Jul 29, 2005)

The title basically says it all.
I used to have two dozen pigeons hanging around the neighborhood and now I feel lucky to spot two at once.
The crow population seems to be very depressed as well.
Is there some sort of extermination program going on in N. Seattle, WA. ?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Good to see you back Kwikkordead. The first thing that popped into my mind is the presence of a hawk nearby perhaps.


----------



## Kwikkordead (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks victor, I've been lurking, but haven't had any questions lately.
My little stray that I raised became independant. It would return with less and less frequency for some food until finally it didn't come back for more than a week, so I hope it's survived.

I didn't even think of a hawk.
A hawk would be a better answer than what I was thinking.
.
It would be a very fat hawk right about now.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Kwikkordead said:


> Is there some sort of extermination program going on in N. Seattle, WA. ?


Probably...There is legalized poisoning going on all around this country by pest control companies.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Kwikordead,

Good to hear from you, glad you're lurking. I think both Victor and Treesa said a mouthful in few words. The good news is, that I think w/either, they will simply cut their losses and regroup somewhere else, or sometimes just 'lay low' in the case of hawks. Maybe try and notice at different times of the day than you usually frequent these areas. Hopefully you'll notice other 'spots' where they may be starting to hang.

fp


----------



## Kwikkordead (Jul 29, 2005)

Well, thanks for all the answers guys. I just saw 5 at once sitting on the top of the building across the street from me, so thankfully they are not going extinct around here.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Glad to hear you got a 'sighting', I hope also you get another sighting of your little stray.

fp


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol yeah we dont get pigeon by our house we get them fling over us but not sitting our our place  we have to take a walk to the main street 

and theirs not many now their all tending to their young


----------

